# Bachmann to produce G Scale Dash-9



## Don Sweet (Mar 2, 2015)

Yesterday Bachmann Trains announced they will produce the Aristo Dash -9 in 5 road names.

UP with the Flag, CSX later blue colors, BNSF swoosh, NS Operation Lifesaver, SF red/silver. 

Pricing to be announced and availability next year. 

For diesels fans this is a big plus for G scale. Please show your support with lots of replies. We want this loco to be successful. If it is then we might see more diesels and cars from Bachmann. 

I do not speak for Bachmann . I am a dealer who has been a long term G scaler trying to promote our hobby. 

Don Sweet


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Did they mention what scale?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

krs said:


> Did they mention what scale?


 Yes. 1/29th. And they mentioned Aristocraft.


* 2020 NMRA Product Announcements *



Check out the link below to be taken to the Facebook Live event from Thursday, July 16th, where we announced some new products.

Bachmann's presentation begins around the 1:15:00 mark.

*Facebook Live*


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I started listening on the 16th and then got boredand switched the video off.
Now I can't get it to play....but


I assume the mention of Aristo-Craft indicated that the Kader Group (owner of Bachmann) probably owns, the moulds and the loco will be the same as the original Aristo one, perhaps with some small improvements.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

krs said:


> Did they mention what scale?



 I doubt that the 1:29 mold was made of rubber ha ha!


Of course this is the Aristo mold... Kader has them all, not only learned as Aristo went away, but as evidenced by the eggliner and motor blocks being sold by Bachmann, owned by Kader... also interesting that they will be making an O scale eggliner under the Williams brand...



Thanks for the time hack Pete.... he does say that it is the Aristo tooling, and interestingly enough, mentions twice the price of these on ebay... so the high prices on ebay have brought around the resurrection of the Aristo product....


I wonder what else is expensive on ebay in the Aristo line, perhaps the SD45, arguably the best and most popular loco Aristo ever built.


Will be very interested to see if the Dash 9 will come with the "D type" sintered wheels and axles, or the "you cannot set gauge" tapered wheels and axles... time will tell...



Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing for sure is the replacement motor blocks when available will be priced as much or more (retail) than my $210.00 SD-45 complete engine cost me back in early 2000's. Costs have really gone up from all manufacturers and by more than double for many items.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, won't be cheap, but a great thing to have replacement trucks for the Aristo locos.


They are very sturdy, but you can indeed destroy the motor blocks by not doing a few simple maintenance issues.


Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Bachmann published some more details:




> This locomotive enters Bachmann’s Big Haulers® lineup featuring an advanced nonproprietary plug-and-play electronic printed circuit board to accommodate the control system of your choice, including conventional DC power, NMRA/NEM DCC, and/or RC operation.
> 
> Additional features include:
> • advanced nonproprietary plug-and-play electronic printed circuit board to accommodate the control system of your choice, including conventional DC power, NMRA/NEM DCC, and/or RC operation.
> ...


Anything stand out that wasn't part of the Aristo model?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nothing, except it will be interesting to see what weight(s) will be included.


Aristo changed the number, type, and composition of the weights over the years, at one time you got 3 nice two pound lead weights, and over the years you got fewer, but optional free ones, then you had to pay more for the optional ones, then WAY more, then they were converted to zinc and about half the weight, and there was a move to move to steel weights.


That's the only difference I can infer from that information.


I sure hope they test the socket as opposed to not testing and the wiring errors from Aristo.



Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

For Greg. Off this topic a little but you put a thought forward about what else they might produce. The Evans Railbox cars are going from around $250.00 to over $300.00 on Ebay.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, the Evans were popular, and I don't think they were produced in great numbers. I agree.


Also I like the RS-3, very distinctive, and since I run sound, love to have the Alco "rattle itself to bits" sound.


Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> operating AAR knuckle couplers


I wonder what type Bachmann is going to supply?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a good question Pete, I will "wager" aristo, but what did they put on the eggliner that they are selling? That may be a clue.


If the eggliner has Aristo style couplers, then they have already used the Aristo molds to make Aristo couplers recently.


Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> That's a good question Pete, I will "wager" aristo, but what did they put on the eggliner that they are selling? That may be a clue.
> 
> If the eggliner has Aristo style couplers, then they have already used the Aristo molds to make Aristo couplers recently.
> 
> Greg


Well, that was easy. Sure look like Aristo couplers to me.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Since Bachmann couplers are often at a different height, and selling the Dash 9 means people will be coupling 1:29 cars, would think the aristo coupler and aristo coupler height would be the logical path.


Let's see...


Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Bachmann introduced 1/29 scale couplers last year specifically for the eggliners and Aristo locos
https://shop.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=7175


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

*New Dash-9s*



Don Sweet said:


> Yesterday Bachmann Trains announced they will produce the Aristo Dash -9 in 5 road names.
> 
> UP with the Flag, CSX later blue colors, BNSF swoosh, NS Operation Lifesaver, SF red/silver.
> 
> ...


YES! AND they are producing the road name I wish I had bought way back when. I WILL be purchasing two or three of them when they are available. 
My regards.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

We got the Bachmann flyer mentioning the Dash-9s in 1:29 scale at the hobby shop today. Currently no mention of price or estimated delivery date.

Also got the 2020 Bachmann all scales catalog. Today was 09/24/2020. It's a bit late, don't you think??

Regards, David Meashey


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Dave Meashey said:


> We got the Bachmann flyer mentioning the Dash-9s in 1:29 scale at the hobby shop today. Currently no mention of price or estimated delivery date.
> 
> Also got the 2020 Bachmann all scales catalog. Today was 09/24/2020. It's a bit late, don't you think??
> 
> Regards, David Meashey



Are these hard copies of the 2020 Bachmann catalog that was published on line back in February and the New Items flyer from July 2020 - or something new?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Knute;

They seemed new to me, as I usually pick up my Bachmann catalog at ECLSTS. (And we all know what happened to THAT!) Yes, they were printed copies. I was unaware of the online versions, sorry.

David Meashey


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Dave,


Thanks for the quick reply.

I was just wondering if I needed to check if there was new information on that Dash-9.
Have a bunch of friends outside of the US who are very interested in this loco.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann UK used to be distributors for Aristo until a couple of years before Aristo closed, so maybe the DASH loco will be available in the UK and Europe. Bachmann UK are slow to supply large scale products - for instance it was ages before the switch stand was available in the UK.

I guess large scale is not their priority product.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Trainworld has them listed at $849.99 delivery date of 12/25/2021.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Chucks_Trains said:


> Trainworld has them listed at $849.99 delivery date of 12/25/2021.


Betcha they get here before the 25th Dec.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll bet they don't get produced. Right now Bachmann is in the pre-order stage to see if they can get enough orders to go ahead with production. My guess is not enough folks are ready to pony up $800 per locomotive.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll bet you... how much you willing to lose?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Chucks_Trains said:


> I'll bet they don't get produced. Right now Bachmann is in the pre-order stage to see if they can get enough orders to go ahead with production. My guess is not enough folks are ready to pony up $800 per locomotive.


Actually, they sell to the retailers, not to consumers. They'll be looking for 1,000 wholesale orders at $500 each.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Kader did production runs at 500 pieces before, was there a statement that the production run would be 1,000? Not arguing, just trying to separate speculation from fact.

Greg


----------



## Doddy (Jan 23, 2008)

Does not matter, the point Chuck is making is that not many orders will be taken by the retailers to hit the wholesale order target. The model train industry has always been expensive and those with small budgets will not get a look in - fact of life!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree, the Dash 9 is the wrong choice to manufacture, something smaller would make a lot of sense...


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Kader did production runs at 500 pieces before, was there a statement that the production run would be 1,000? Not arguing, just trying to separate speculation from fact.
> 
> Greg


Pure speculation and w.a.g. on my part.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, they were able to do 500 piece runs for many locos, and even split a 500 piece run into two 250 pieces, as reported by several major dealers before Aristo went bust. 

No clue if the same conditions hold, but with the (apparently) higher price, and the fact that Kader/Bachmann are probably gun-shy, I'm hoping that they can make money with shorter runs.

If so, then we may stand a chance to see other products "revived"... fingers crossed.

Greg


----------



## Cato12 (Mar 7, 2021)

Any release dates out there. Looking to pre order one.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Best place to watch is the Bachmann forum.... also may be in the Bachmann online catalog, again go to their site.

Greg


----------



## Cato12 (Mar 7, 2021)

I put my order in. I’ve been looking for a g scale bnsf SD or Dash for a long time.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm getting a lot of encouraging news from Europe.
Dealers tell me that the Dash-9 was the best selling US locomotive when it wasavailable.
And price is not an issue:
GE Dash 9 - Dieselloks - Spur G Bachmann - Spur G - RD-Hobby Modellbahnen
Lokomotiven G


----------



## Cato12 (Mar 7, 2021)

I was doing some research on the Bachmann dash 9 trying to find a release date. I did see trainworlds release date but I came across KingsHobby website and saw an arrival date of 4/07/21. Has anyone ordered from this site? I Wonder how accurate that is. GE Dash 9-44CW - BNSF Railway 4490 - Bachmann Trains 90902


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I would not trust anything that was not on the actual Bachmann site or their Facebook site.

Many a bogus release date has been seen on an Internet retailer...


----------



## Cato12 (Mar 7, 2021)

Any updates?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Update from Train World.
Projected availability now 31 March 2022








Bachmann #90901 CSX #9030 Dash 9 Diesel


Bachmann #90901 CSX #9030 Dash 9 Diesel




www.trainworld.com




Since that is only one month out one would think they have actually shipped out of China


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmmm, makes me wonder what my War Pumpkin non-Whoosh Dash 9 with the full analogue sound system might be worth nowadays....even here in UK the older Aristocraft models without sound are being 'offered' for over $850................................ I also have a few SD45s........ hmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

krs said:


> Since that is only one month out one would think they have actually shipped out of China


Bachmann usually tries to get new items here for christmas, and that's what I thought was the plan, as of last summer. Seems more likely they are sitting in a container off the Port of Los Angeles waiting to dock!


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Trainworld has now moved the availability to 31 May 2022








Bachmann #90901 CSX #9030 Dash 9 Diesel


Bachmann #90901 CSX #9030 Dash 9 Diesel




www.trainworld.com





This is really getting ridiculous, and I thought LGB was bad meeting target delivery dates.

Do any other G-Scale dealers have any input on this?
Is TrainWorld just making up these dates and then moving them out a month or two at the time?


----------



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

krs said:


> Trainworld has now moved the availability to 31 May 2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the date is now set to october 31 just checked trainworld


----------

